# *-network DISABLED - How to fix this???[SOLVED]

## cgmd

Once, again, hello to all!

After recompiling my 2.4 kernel, I have lost net access. All was in good shape before recompiling, so I believe the hardware to be in good shape. 

The dmesg output is unchanged from when the network was running, but I now see the following when I run lshw :

```
*-network DISABLED

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: c

                bus info: pci@01:0c.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 02

                serial: 00:08:74:df:22:34

                size: 100Mbps

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list mii autonegotiation 100bt-fd 1

                    00bt 10bt-fd 10bt ethernet physical

                configuration: autonegociated=100bt broadcast=yes driver=e1000 d

                    riverversion=5.2.30.1-k1 duplex=full firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes

                resources: iomemory:ff8e0000-ff8fffff ioport:ecc0-ecff irq:18

```

I'm very much a noob with this, and I'm lost without the network working.  :Sad: 

Any help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks, in advance...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

The module for your network card is probably not being loaded.

Post your lspci output so we can tell you what it is.

If you know, modprobe it.

----------

## codergeek42

For what it's worth I get the same thing for my ethernet card (eth0). I'm connected to my home wireless through a Prism2-based card (eth1). I get this from lshw:

```
        *-network DISABLED

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100

             vendor: Linksys

             physical id: c

             bus info: pci@00:0c.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: 11

             serial: 00:04:5a:58:9a:ed

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tulip driverversion=1.1.13 mult

icast=yes

             resources: ioport:ec00-ecff iomemory:e5007000-e50073ff irq:11

```

----------

## cgmd

Thank you, NeddySeagoon, for taking a look... 

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

What do you make of it? Anything else you would like to see?

Thanks, again...

----------

## dellaxim

cgmd,

try to emeger the intel gigabit card

```
emerge e1000
```

if that dont work, you can set it from the kernel

Devices => network device => Ethernet gigabit => intel gigabit 

Hope that help

-------------

edit:

Just reread your post, if you dont have the network then dont do the "emerge". Just compile it into the kernel. The default kernel doesnt incl the giggabit driver. Or u should try genkernel instead.

----------

## cgmd

dellaxim, thanks...

I already have e1000 running:

```
cgmd # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

vfat                    9644   1  (autoclean)

fat                    32600   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

parport_pc             25672   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7368   0  (autoclean)

parport                23656   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

intelfb                30044  63 

fbcon-cfb8              2536   0  [intelfb]

fbcon-cfb32             2952   0  [intelfb]

e1000                  64836   0

input                   3264   0  (unused)

uhci                   25276   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               17836   0  (unused)

usbcore                58156   1  [uhci ehci-hcd]
```

Or, at least, it's listed as such...  :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

Does running 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

produce errors or does it work now ?

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon, thanks , again, for your interest...

As you inquired:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                           [ !! ]

```

It appears to fail with DHCP... :Question: 

I hope this sheds some light on things!

Thanks...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

Does

```
ifconfig
```

 show an eth0 ?

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon...

ifconfig now shows:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

ifconfig eth0 now shows:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:74:DF:22:34  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:742 (742.0 b)  TX bytes:10300 (10.0 Kb)

          Base address:0xecc0 Memory:ff8e0000-ff900000 

```

ifconfig from before this problem was as follows:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:74:DF:22:34  

          inet addr:192.168.1.105  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::208:74ff:fedf:2234/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:143 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23055 (22.5 Kb)  TX bytes:59502 (58.1 Kb)

          Base address:0xecc0 Memory:ff8e0000-ff900000 

```

Also, by way of information, I had a functioning network before recompiling the kernel. I had tried to get information as to the cause of the problem  *Quote:*   

> changing the 'User address space size' from 2GB to 3GB

  in a different thread but with no results: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326474-highlight-.html

I am very hopeful to get this working, so I can further my learning experience and complete my gentoo transition.  :Smile: 

Thanks, again, for your help!

----------

## dellaxim

cgmd,

did u try to set a static ip or check if ur dhcp server still function fine?

 :Question: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

Your post shows that eth0 exists but has not been assiged an IP address. This shows that the kernel module is present, so it follows that your /etc/init.d/net file is not correct or the network startup script is not being run.

Lets assume that your /etc/init.d/net is correct. Running 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restsrt
```

 will start eth0.

If not, it points you an error in net.eth0.

To fix that we need to know if you use dhcp or static addressing. 

If you have doen a careless etc-update, its very easy to put net.eth0 back to its defualt, which suits dhcp.

----------

## cgmd

Thank you, NeddySeagoon and dellaxim

I ran your request, NeddySeagoon, with the following results:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                            [ !! ]
```

I reconfigured the kernel with my old settings (User address space size - 2GB), and I got a functioning network and the following:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down

 *   Removing inet6 addresses

 *     eth0 inet6 del fe80::208:74ff:fedf:2234/64...                      [ ok ]

 *   Releasing DHCP lease for eth0...                                     [ ok ]

 *   Stopping eth0...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                           [ ok ]

 *   eth0 received address 192.168.1.105

 * Mounting network filesystems...                                        [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate'...

host found : triangle.kansas.net

host found : cisco1-mhk.kansas.net

host found : dr-zaius.cs.wisc.edu                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd...                                                       [ ok ]
```

The only change I made in the kernel configuration was to increase the 'user address space size'from 2GB to 3GB! Is there something additional I must do to if I wish to make such a change and avoid eth0 problems? I'm perplexed by this.  :Sad: 

dellaxim... I believe the above shows the dhcp server to be healthy.

Thanks, again, for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

It looks like your dhcp is not compatible with your new kernel.  I wonder if you need to rebuild glibc or if its more subtle.

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon...

You suggested  *Quote:*   

> I wonder if you need to rebuild glibc

 

hmmm... how do I do that??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

```
emerge glibc
```

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon...

glibc is emerging at the moment. I'll post the outcome...

Thanks

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon... 

glibc emerged, but no change in network behavior. After restart, still no network.  :Sad: 

Where next with this? Any thoughts?

Thanks, again...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cgmd,

It looks like your kernel change has broken dhcp. Your module is loaded becasue eth0 exits.

Its not glibc, which is used by almost everything on the system - you recomplied that.

The last thing I can think of to try is to rebuild the package that provides the dhcp client.

After that all thats left its static IP assignement if you can live with that.

It probably not worth trying another Network Card, since its not the driver that seems to be the problem.

----------

## cgmd

NeddySeagoon...

Thank you for your patience and sharing your insight... I'm very appreciative!

Last evening I experienced a  :Idea:  moment, while modifying my grub.conf file. It occurred to me that the kernel line was pointing to a kernel (configured for me by someone else), from which I had migrated with recent bzImage changes. Simply changing the grub.conf line to, now, point to the new (modified) kernel has done the trick! My network works!

It is beyond me, why previous kernel changes always seemed to work, inspite of booting to a kernel which I assumed to be inactive for the past 6 weeks, and then to have this most recent kernel modification wipe out dhcp function? But, then, again, there's much I don't know about gentoo!  :Embarassed: 

Anyway, everything works (for the moment), and I'm happy about that.

Thank you, again, NeddySeagoon, for your guidance through this troubleshooting effort!

----------

